# flightsimulator unterstützt gtx260 unter vista nicht?!



## dmcq (26. Oktober 2008)

*flightsimulator unterstützt gtx260 unter vista nicht?!*

hi


habe mir geradeden flightsimulator x auf vista x64 installiert zusammen mit dem acceleration pack, da ich mir gerade auch das saitek x52 set gekauft habe.


wenn ich das spiel starten will, meldet es, dass ich doch bitte mindestens eine geforce 3 einbauen soll, obwohl das spiel unter xp mit der gtx260 arbeitet.

nun will ich es aber auf vista wegen der 4gb ram und dx10 spielen.

weiß jemand woran es liegt? auf nzone.com besteht der rechner den test einwandfrei für fsx. treiber und dx sind auf offiziell neuestem stand.

mfg


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: flightsimulator unterstützt gtx260 unter vista nicht?!*

Helfen kann ich dir nicht, aber ich kann dir sagen, dass ich ne Demo hab und die läuft bei mir echt beschissen -> scheiss Grafik und total ruckelig. Hab auch ne GTX 260.


----------



## dmcq (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: flightsimulator unterstützt gtx260 unter vista nicht?!*

echt?

unter xp läuft das ziemlich gut! deutlich besser als mit der alten 8800gts512. insgesamt hat sich die leistung doch ziemlich verbessert.

aber demo ist ne gute idee. ich werd mal nachher, fsx deinstallieren und die demo installieren und schauen, ob das spiel dann auch meckert.

mfg


----------

